# Super Female Bearded Dragons, Are boys really boys?



## Sam123 (Jun 8, 2016)

Our reptiles still have some hidden secrets and this was one of them! http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-08/super-female-dragons-are-more-male-than-male/7486528


----------

